# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Office 365 Onedrive - tenter de comprendre la configuration

## Trebly

Bonsoir,

Comme je l'ai dit dans mon message prcdent sur ce forum gnral office, en l'absence d'un forum traitant de onedrive, et ne pouvant pas publier mon sujet ailleurs, je vais, malgr tout, le publier ici, mais il est probable qu'il n'obtiendra probablement pas de rponse.

Ce sujet particulier fait partie nanmoins du problme absolument gnral de la traduction et de l'intelligibilit des menus et messages affichs par les soft.

En effet le premier panneau de configuration de "onedrive" me parait totalement inintelligible.
_
Bien, je voulais insrer une copie d'cran mais cette fonction n'est pas oprationnelle ici..._

Je vais donc devoir recopier le texte de l'cran qui s'affiche  la premire configuration (juste aprs avoir lanc onedrive) :

_Choisir ce que vous voulez synchroniser

Pour conomiser de l'espace sur votre PC, synchronisez uniquement les fichiers dont vous avez besoin.

Synchroniser tous les fichiers et les dossiers dans mon OneDrive (tous les fichiers, sauf ceux qui sont partags avec vous, seront synchroniss sur ce PC)Synchronisez uniquement ces dossiers.
_
Dans un premier temps je ne comprend pas ce que le rdacteur a bien pu vouloir dire puis malgr mes efforts ces phrases me laissent une impression bizarre de non sens.

La premire chose importante  remarquer est que, synchroniser, en franais (est un verbe 2xtransitif+intransitif simultanment) se dit d'un objet ou phnomne appartenant  quelque chose que l'on synchronise avec celui appartenant  une autre chose. 
L'objet ou phnomne peut tre omis s'il est implicite sans incertitude, on a alors une forme contracte "synchroniser quelque chose avec quelque chose".

Par consquent :
synchroniser quelque chose sans prciser avec est sans significationsynchroniser avec quelque chose sans prciser quoi est sans signification.. non plussynchroniser "dans" ou "sur" est impropre et n'a pas de sens. Par contre la direction est introduite par l'ordre dfini par "avec" dans une relation temporaire matre-esclave ou plutt, dans l'ordre, rcepteur-metteur. On peut imaginer, bien que peu orthodoxe, une syntaxe lourde utilisant pour cela "depuis" et "vers" en sparant la proposition en plusieurs phrases.
Notes :
La forme transitive dans "les danseurs synchronisent leur mouvements" est une forme contracte signifiant "chaque danseurs synchronise ses mouvements avec ceux des autres (chacun des autres supposs synchroniss : chaque danseur synchronise ses mouvements avec ceux des autres)". 
De la mme manire la forme rflexive "les deux danseurs se synchronisent" est aussi une expression contracte avec l'objet direct est commun omis : "les mouvements".

Je ne peux que conclure que l'usage qui est fait du verbe avec des constructions et des adverbes impropres, ne correspond pas  quelque chose ayant une signification en franais. 

Donc si nous retirons les constructions qui n'ont pas de signification en franais (souligns en l'absence du "strike" ou "rays"), il nous reste  tenter d'interprter:

_Choisir ce que vous voulez synchroniser_ (nous allons donc prciser le quoi) _

Pour conomiser de l'espace sur votre PC, synchronisez uniquement les fichiers dont vous avez besoin._  (oui des fichiers, lesquels ? avec quoi ? on va le savoir)

 _Synchroniser tous les fichiers et les dossiers dans mon OneDrive (tous les fichiers, sauf ceux qui sont partags avec vous, seront synchroniss sur ce PC)_ _Synchronisez uniquement ces dossiers_  quels "ces" ??? qui sont o avec quoi. "ces" dsigne un objet cit pralablement, ce n'est pas le cas, c'est alors un non sens.


Pour ma part aprs un long temps de rflexion, je n'ai pas encore correctement et sans aucun doute compris le sens.
Si j'avais la version en anglais je comprendrai trs probablement.

Si quelqu'un peut donner une traduction correcte o me proposer une rdaction nouvelle du texte de cet cran Microsoft ( partir du sens connu) , dans un franais intelligible, merci d'avance.
Pour ma part, je ne sais pas aller plus loin, le produit est inutilisable.

Cordialement

Trebly

----------

